# Username change, and premium member



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Firstly, how can I go about changing my username?

And how do I go about getting premium membership? I'm sick to my back teeth of seeing adverts for Air Max 90s... I've got all the good ones!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@TURBS


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> @TURBS


See, it's alright not to be a cock from time to time


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

christoff82 said:


> See, it's alright not to be a cock from time to time


I've frequently held back and shared advice rather than take the piss 😉 

But seen as though you mention it, maybe request whineyclenguy as your replacement


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

christoff82 said:


> Firstly, how can I go about changing my username?
> And how do I go about getting premium membership?


I can do that for you, drop me a PM.
Premium Membership can be purchased by visiting our Premium Membership page: Here


----------

